# ASK DBSTalk: How to switch tuners when viewing HD?



## lapplegate (Jan 17, 2003)

Sorry for the dumb question, but I can,t find the answer anywhere.
It is my understanding that to "swap" tuners you are to use the PIP and then Swap. Because you cant pip/swap from an HD channel, when I'm watching a show and timer clock comes up (for an HD channel timer), I can go to a SD channel and hit pip followed by swap and ,I assume, change tuners so I won't be "stuck" on the recording tuner. The problem I'm having is when I am viewing an HD channel and decide I want to record it. If I hit the record button, then I cant go to the PIP to swap to the other tuner. If I try to channel up then I have to stop the recording. Is my only option to record HD from a timer and not the record button? Presently I have to either watch the show I want to record, stop the recording and set up a manual timer or go to another receiver.What am I doing wrong? I seem to be held hostage on the HD channels. 
Thanks,
Larry


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

lapplegate said:


> Sorry for the dumb question, but I can,t find the answer anywhere.
> It is my understanding that to "swap" tuners you are to use the PIP and then Swap. Because you cant pip/swap from an HD channel, when I'm watching a show and timer clock comes up (for an HD channel timer), I can go to a SD channel and hit pip followed by swap and ,I assume, change tuners so I won't be "stuck" on the recording tuner. The problem I'm having is when I am viewing an HD channel and decide I want to record it. If I hit the record button, then I cant go to the PIP to swap to the other tuner. If I try to channel up then I have to stop the recording. Is my only option to record HD from a timer and not the record button? Presently I have to either watch the show I want to record, stop the recording and set up a manual timer or go to another receiver.What am I doing wrong? I seem to be held hostage on the HD channels.
> Thanks,
> Larry


This would have been better as a new "thread".

I think you need to clarify some things here... When you are referring to watching an "HD" program, are you referring to a satellite HD program, or an Over The Air (OTA) HD program??

If it is an OTA HD program, then, here is a question I have for you. How does it know how long the program is, and when to stop recording if you have no OTA guide data?


----------

